# The Isle Of Wight Randonnee, Sunday 3rd of May



## Paulus (20 Apr 2015)

Any of our esteemed forumers going to the Isle this year? I will be starting from Kite Hill campsite near Wootton at about 09.00. You can still register on the day.

http://www.cycleisland.co.uk/


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2015)

Paulus said:


> Any of our esteemed forumers going to the Isle this year? I will be starting from Kite Hill campsite near Wootton at about 09.00. You can still register on the day.
> 
> http://www.cycleisland.co.uk/


I might sling my foldy on the red jet and do it for a laugh.


----------



## PaulRide (20 Apr 2015)

I've just booked transport and expect to be part of a group of LFGSSers camping at Kite Hill on Saturday and Sunday nights. Wonder if we will win the pub quiz at the Sloop again.


----------



## Arthur (20 Apr 2015)

B&B-ing in Sandown on the Saturday night, so will be starting from Alverstone. I haven't been out that way since 2008 - I thought I'd give it a go fixed this time and see if the island really is as lumpy as I'd remembered.


----------



## PpPete (20 Apr 2015)

A super ride but I will be missing it, yet again.
Although I'll hope to have finished the Brevet Cymru before this starts (just), the teleport link from Chepstow to the Island isn't working...


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Apr 2015)

Me & Mrs D and a contingent from Sotonia CC will be on the 8am ferry to Cowes.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Apr 2015)

I'm booked on the 8 am ferry to East Cowes, it looks like I'll be dragging a couple of others with me as well.


----------



## JoeyB (30 Apr 2015)

Yup I'll be there. Starting at Kite Hill but getting the 7am crossing to beat the masses. The control had opened by 8am last time I did this so hopefully we'll be able to get going early too.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2015)

Unfortunately during a heroic attempt to save a young lady's virtue carrying a laundry basket downstairs and missing the last step I have crocked my knee and been off the bikes for three weeks.

I am now awaiting a referral and scans

So I am out this year


----------



## DRHysted (30 Apr 2015)

Working


----------



## Wightdragon (1 May 2015)

I live next to the Bembridge check point so no excuse not to go. Mini version with child this year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 May 2015)

I've got to get to the island (and back) in potentially horrendous conditions, I only live over the the road from the terminal, but getting stuck on the island .


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2015)

I remember freezing fog and a few snowflakes on the southern leg a few years ago!


----------



## Wightdragon (2 May 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've got to get to the island (and back) in potentially horrendous conditions, I only live over the the road from the terminal, but getting stuck on the island .


Weathers not looking too bad at the moment


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 May 2015)

There are a lot of cyclist types heading over there today. Probably a wise decision.


----------



## philk56 (3 May 2015)

At kite hill start and it's stopped raining


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2015)

I think this guy finishes today, makes the Randonnee seem easy!


*One Man, Ten Laps, One Thousand Kilometres Round the Isle of Wight*
*An Island cyclist is making his way around the Isle of Wight this weekend, hoping to achieve ten laps of the Isle of Wight.*


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 May 2015)

I finished it, East Cowes to East Cowes, lovely pea souper at Blackgang.


----------



## philk56 (3 May 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I finished it, East Cowes to East Cowes, lovely pea souper at Blackgang.


It was certainly foggy (and windy) along the cliffs but 10 minutes later glorious sunshine!


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 May 2015)

philk56 said:


> It was certainly foggy (and windy) along the cliffs but 10 minutes later glorious sunshine!


I hit it at just the wrong time.


----------



## Arthur (3 May 2015)

Cracking ride...except for the puncture I got in the pouring rain just outside a dairy farm. I stopped to fit a new tube and got liberally sprayed with cows**t as other riders splashed through the puddles. To add insult to injury I then discovered I was only a short distance from the Alverstone control point where I could have sorted it out in a nice dry hall.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2015)

I've just looked at the Strava plot from yesterday. I knew that Military road, and the climb up to Blackgang were quite 'interesting', I didn't realise quite how 'interesting' they were .


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2015)

I had seemed to forget the climbs past blackgang along the military road. Very character building in a strong headwind.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 May 2015)

I forgotten about this event! Judging by the weather comments, it seems my brain made the right decision. But chapeau to those who took part.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2015)

Paulus said:


> I had seemed to forget the climbs past blackgang along the military road. Very character building in a strong headwind.


It was the crosswinds up onto the cliffs that scared the be Jesus out of me. It was like riding with someone pulling your handlebars from side to side without warning.


----------

